# Mastering the Handstand Push-up [Kindle-Amazon] Free Download



## grantmichaels (Jul 22, 2013)

Free Dates: 08/08/2013 - 08/09/2013

*Book Title: Mastering the Handstand Push-up: The Illustrated How-to Guide to the Most Impressive Push-Ups of All 
Genre: Exercise & Fitness*

Master the Handstand Push-Up to Develop the Ultimate Strength and Balance

Are you seeking a challenge that will put you miles ahead in the fitness game? If so, then Grant Michaels's Mastering the Handstand Push-Up is right up your alley. This quick book is actually a guide to help you master this exercise one step at a time. Michaels understands how difficult of an exercise this can be, and he has given you detailed information on how you can accomplish this goal in a reasonable time.

The handstand and push-up each require the body to perform a certain way. With this book you will learn how to bring the two together by building your muscle strength and your endurance. You will combine this with a sense of balance that is necessary to conquer this workout.
*
Why Would You Ever Want to Do a Handstand Push-Up?*

It is true that this exercise is not for the faint of heart. It is for those who are challenging themselves daily, and who are most likely doing some kind of resistance training. However, anyone can benefit from learning how to do this exercise. Although, it may take a little extra time if you are not actively participating in strength or resistance training. You should still see...

- An increase in strength in the upper body.
- A dramatic increase in your balance that is hard to top with any other exercise.
- An obvious improvement in your core strength, which is not matched by exercised balls or balance boards.

*There are also many health benefits that are to be gained from learning to do this exercise either in a freestanding form or even with using wall support.*

- You will obviously get better blood flow to your brain, and this helps to increase your spatial awareness.
- Your blood flow is being increased, which can have a positive impact on your overall well-being.
- The cardiovascular and digestive systems are both helped when this exercise is performed.

*How Will This Book Help You Perform This Exercise?*

Michaels has divided his guide into five steps. These steps are there to help you first develop the skills necessary to be able to do a handstand push-up.

Step 1: This will help you build your endurance and become an expert at the standard push-up.
Step 2: After you master the push-up, you will begin descending into the handstand. Slowly you will build your endurance.
Step 3: You will now begin getting your bearings of being in a handstand, but not yet is free-stand.
Step 4: You will take your skills developed from the push-up exercises and the handstand exercises and put them together in an almost full position.
Step 5: You are fully ready to take on the handstand push-up.

Content Source: amazon.com/Mastering-Handstand-Push-up-How-ebook/dp/B00A7OELJ0/


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you are, no doubt, already aware of, so please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Readers and Kindle Fan forum. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------

